# Neglected rabbit in school classroom needs HOME



## adrimeowmeow (Dec 15, 2014)

* Thumper is currently living in a children's classroom in unpleasant conditions. He is not fed on a regular basis, and never gets exercise or a clean cage. He was easy to pick up and hold, as well as clipping his nails. 

It is hard to completely gauge his personality since he is in such horrible conditions and cannot flourish, but he seems like a quiet and calm bunny for the most part. We are unaware of his age and any possible medical problems.

I will be speaking with the teacher soon to ask her to relinquish Thumper to me, but I want to make sure he would have a stable, permanent place to go before I do so. I am unable to keep him and want to have potential adopters ready for him if necessary. 

If you are interested in saving Thumper and giving him the life he deserves, please contact me telling me about yourself and pet experience. We want him to go to a home that is experienced with rabbits, and that is willing to provide him with the proper veterinary care. 

They have no one to take him home for the holidays while school is out, and I will be leaving the country in 2015 so I need to get him out of there before the end of the year. I can't stand to see him live like this any longer.*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2014)

It would be a big help to have a location. We are in Las Vegas Nevada so we can't really help if you are in New Hampshire, but, without a location it's hard to drum up any help.


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 15, 2014)

What state are you in?


----------



## BunBun02 (Dec 15, 2014)

What state? I'm in Aus


----------



## adrimeowmeow (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

thank you for your responses. So sorry I didn't put a location!

I'm in New York City, in the USA.


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 16, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 16, 2014)

We'd take him in a heart beat but the distance is quite a large hurdle.


----------



## Devi (Dec 16, 2014)

Same here Nancy. I'd offer him a home but distance is a big problem.


----------



## BunBun02 (Dec 17, 2014)

Same here diffrent countries


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 17, 2014)

We got two from 800 miles away--one came to us thru the Bunderground Railroad and another thru Operation Roger--volunteer long-haul truckers, but I don't even know where to begin with this distance.


----------



## Bville (Dec 18, 2014)

I keep thinking about this bunny, but I really can't take him. I would love to have a rabbit that doesn't mind being picked up and held. Mine prefer to be petted while they have their feet firmly planted on the ground. You could call the local chapter of the House Rabbit Society and they may be able to help. Even the SPCA would take him and at least he would get fed regularly and have a clean cage for the time being, then hopefully be adopted at some point in the future.


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 18, 2014)

You might call Rabbit Wranglers and ask for a referral closer to where you live. They are in Pittsburg, PA, but they may know of a New York rescue that can help rehome Thumper. http://www.rabbitwranglers.org/


----------



## pla725 (Dec 23, 2014)

Update? There are rabbit rescue sites on Facebook.


----------



## Gianetta (Dec 24, 2014)

I think it's awful that this is a rabbit in a classroom. Schools should be educating the kids on the best way to keep animals, not neglecting them!


----------



## kinui (Dec 26, 2014)

I live in Maryland. If anyone in the MD, DC, VA area can take him, I might be able to provide transportation...I would offer to house him in an instant, but I already have 7 foster rabbits I'm trying to find homes for...


----------



## katie2007 (Dec 26, 2014)

please update me on this rabbit.... i am in northern NJ and i would love to save this rabbit


----------

